# Thru hull transducer mount



## schandm (May 26, 2009)

Looking at a new Lowrance unit HD5 or new Elite DSI downscan unit. My question concerns mounting the transducer. The gentleman at Bass Pro in Perrysburg tells me to mount it in a plastic container siliconed to the inside of the hull by the transom.He says you coat the transducer with vaseline and then fill the plastic container with silicone to hold the transducer in place. Vaseline allows removal later if necessary. Anyone else use this system and if so, how well does it work?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I just read somewhere where Lowrance recommended using their make of epoxy for thru hull mounting. I just bought an HDS unit and it was either at the Low web site or in the manual. I mounted my ducers on the transom.


----------

